# Graphic BusinessArt Problem



## PhaseV (16. November 2006)

Hallo,
vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen, versuche vergeblich schon seit stunden aus dem Programm "Graphic BusinessArt" die transparenz der Objekte beim Export/Drag'n'Drop/Speichern unter zu erhalten.

Vielleicht hat jemand ja mit dem Programm das selbe Problem gehabt und eine Lösung für mich.

Schonmal Danke im Vorraus


----------

